# Evento Convectivo em Rio Maior



## Teles (28 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Boas o dia hoje foi de muita acção , fortes trovoadas , muitas chuva , mas também de algumas fotos que aqui deixo o registo:


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 22:55)

A mais fascinante é a primeira, as restantes são "normais".

Boas fotos


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

Um dia bem agitado por aí, como comprovam estas fotos


----------



## squidward (29 Mai 2011 às 02:22)

Fotos espectaculares Teles,  Especialmente a primeira
Na ultima foto, parecia que se queria formar "algo"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2011 às 10:55)

Que fotos!
Estão espectaculares Teles! Gosto bastante da 1ª, do panorama da 11ª foto, e, tal como disse o *squidward*, na última parece que algo se queria formar, tal como na 12ª foto também.
Parabéns


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 14:11)

Excelentes fotos Teles!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2011 às 12:34)

Boas

Belo registo teles 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2011 às 12:53)

Óptimos registos Teles, de grande qualidade.


----------



## Norther (30 Mai 2011 às 20:05)

estao muito boas Teles


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:05)

Teles excelente! 

Das últimas tens ali uma shelf-cloud bem bonita também! Mas a primeira é um poema à instabilidade!  Espectáculo! Isto para nem falar nos Mammatus! 

Muito bom tudo! 

Parabéns por um dia assim e obrigado por no-lo mostrares!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:20)

Exelente Teles, parabéns 

PS: Só agora ando a ver os tópicos das fotos .


----------

